# Heartworm medication dosages



## JuliusSierraCinnamon (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a 27 week old puppy and all is well but I have a question about Sentinel and the dosage amount. Marco is now 12 lbs and the Sentinel packages go from 0-10 lbs and then 11-25 lbs. The vet office told me that the 11-25 was the way to go. What are your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Heartworm medication dosage*



JuliusSierraCinnamon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 27 week old puppy and all is well but I have a question about Sentinel and the dosage amount. Marco is now 12 lbs and the Sentinel packages go from 0-10 lbs and then 11-25 lbs. The vet office told me that the 11-25 was the way to go. What are your thoughts? Thanks!


I would go with the 11-25 lb dosage as the vet recommended. Marco is already in the range and may get bigger. Tyler is about 13 lbs and is on the Iverhart Max with the range being 12-25 lbs. with no,side effects.

Also :welcome: to the forum and send us some photos of Marco.


----------



## JuliusSierraCinnamon (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Mary and Tyler!

Thank you for welcoming me to the forum and thank you very much for your reply! That is what I thought but I just wanted confirmation. 

I will get some pics up soon! 

Nancy and Marco


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Always a personal choice . .. In his important book Homeopathic Care For Cats and Dogs, veterinarian Don Hamilton says of heartworm: “In dogs the “monthly” preventives are effective if given at six week intervals, and possibly even at seven- or eight week intervals….” Author/veterinarians Richard Pitcairn and Allen Schoen told us essentially the same thing when we were researching our book Scared Poopless. If you opt for this “less is more” treatment with “preventatives,” mark dosing dates on your calendar and don’t miss them.

The vets at Holistic Vet Center say: “… monthly heartworm preventatives are actually 100% effective if given every 45 days and 99% effective if given every 60 days.”

I presume that the monthly schedule was designed for the ease of remembering when to give meds. However … giving meds monthly rather than every 45 days requires more doses – and offers more opportunities for adverse reactions. For someone medicating year-round, that’s 4 fewer doses per year


----------



## JuliusSierraCinnamon (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you very much Dave and Molly! I really appreciate your info!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

JuliusSierraCinnamon said:


> Thank you very much Dave and Molly! I really appreciate your info!


you're welcome and Molly gives you woofs lol


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

Dave, I'm appreciative also. Dosing every six weeks will be a good savings on the heart worm meds.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Dave, does the same schedule apply when using a topical flea and tick medication, such as vectra? Or should that be applied every 30 days during flea and tick season?

Thanks!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

HavGracie said:


> Dave, does the same schedule apply when using a topical flea and tick medication, such as vectra? Or should that be applied every 30 days during flea and tick season?
> 
> Thanks!


I have used Vectra 3D for about 2 years. I live in central NC. I put it on my dogs about every 2.5-3 months from March - October or early November then not again until March. This dosage has kept my crew flea and tick free. I think a lot will depend on where you live and how much of an issue fleas and ticks are in your area. I don't think the topical flea preventive needs to be applied every 30 days routinely if the flea and tick population in your area doesn't warrant it.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

We're in NW New Jersey, and unfortunately this area is loaded with fleas and ticks 

:hurt::hurt:


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I really wanted to go holistic with my dogs but I havent found anything that works for ticks. For flea control an apple cider vinegar rinse and a topical spray seems to be working, but not so for ticks. I read posts on here about the collar so I have been using that.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavGracie said:


> Dave, does the same schedule apply when using a topical flea and tick medication, such as vectra? Or should that be applied every 30 days during flea and tick season?
> 
> Thanks!


not sure on that. Topicals are not as potentially hazardous as they don't enter the blood stream . I would stick with the well known names . and only get them from a vet not on internet.


----------

